# October Trip to Ontario/Manitoba Area



## haycat (Aug 11, 2006)

We're thinking of exchanging into this area late September or probably sometime in October.  Considering Club Cranberry, Elkhorn Resort, Carriage Hills Resort, Carriage Ridge Resort, Calabogie Lodge Resort, Law Cranberry Resort Limited (may be leaning toward Elkhorn and possibly a three-bedroom unit).

What is the peak time for the changing of the leaves there?

What is the weather/temperature like at that time?

Can anyone give me information regarding Elkhorn's Doggie B&B?

Some reports are saying Elkhorn rooms are very small, but other info leads me to believe they are fairly good size.  Which is the case?

My husband is walker and wheelchair dependent. Which of these TS's are most handicapped friendly?  I am preferring a two or three-bedroom with at least one of the bedrooms on the ground floor.  One of us is a bigtime snorer :annoyed: and it's not me, thus the "need" for more than one bedroom. 

How long should it take us to drive from the Washington, DC, area to this area, allowing for occasional stops to stretch, etc.

Where would be a good midway place to stay on the way up and back?

I need to make the exchange ASAP because my exchange expires the end of October, so time is running out on me :annoyed: Any "quick" info you can provide will be very greatly appreciated  

TIA, 

Barbara


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2006)

We were at Elkhorn three years ago and really enjoyed a very restful time there.  There are several different types of accommodation, so it is hard to define room size.  We had a two bedroom, and the bedrooms were small - only one bath- but the living area was great!  The Pet Bed 'n Breakfast was located at Triangle Ranch {a five minute walk away}, and was $12.00 a day. The pets all looked very happy and well cared for, and it was well used! 

We did have steps into our little bungalow, so you might want to check with the resort about that.

October would be a great month to see the changing colours, and the resort is in Riding Mountain Mational Park.


----------



## moonstone (Aug 11, 2006)

Barbara we live 15 mins from Carriage Hills/Carriage Ridge Resort and DD works there so I can answer any questions you may have.  The leaves change colour (peak) around our Thanksgiving (2nd Mon. in Oct) but it varies according to mainly the weather, it can be as early as the end of Sept. Temperatures could be in the low 70's(F) or the 50's during the day & drop by at least 20 degrees at night. Both resorts have 2 bedroom units and wheelchair accessable units. 
It is an easy drive from DC, we did it in reverse 2 yrs ago in 12 hrs (but DH drives like a feen -not fast but very few stops!) 
~Diane


----------



## haycat (Aug 13, 2006)

Victoria and Diane,

Thanks for the quick responses.

Victoria,  After looking at a map, I discovered that Manitoba is a little farther away than I thought it was , so I have  decided that we will be going to Carriage Hills Resort in Barrie.

Diane, I emailed you thru TUG BBS, but don't know if you will get it.  Could you email me direct at balinn1227@aol.com ~ I have more questions to ask you as we are makiing our arrangements.

_Anyone else_:  Please continue to respond to me here with any info or advice.

Thanks,

Barbara

*P.S.*  I am not a Guest as listed here.  Have been a Member for at least five years.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 13, 2006)

*Canadian Postage Stamps*

*Canadian postage stamps must be used on all mail in Canada. *

Rates are 51 cents for postcards and letters up to 30 g (1oz.) destined for Canada (89 cents for those 30-50 g), 89 cents for mail destined for the United States and $1.49 (up to 20 g) for other countries. 

Detailed information is available through Canada Post. 

www.canadapost.ca/


----------



## abkaell (Aug 18, 2006)

With regard to Calabogie Lodge (where we own):  The answer for leaf change is very similar and similarly variable.  Calabogie is probably a rather shorter (and prettier) drive for you than the alternatives.  It's due north of Washington, maybe a bit further north than Carriage Hills, but not so far west, and no need to drive through the Toronto area.

They do have handicapped units.  I know they have 2-bedroom units, all on the ground floor, with some adjustment to kitchens and bathrooms to accommodate wheelchairs.

It's somewhat more than half-way, but whether going to either area, I would consider stopping in the Thousand Islands and take a cruise, weather permitting.


----------



## haycat (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks akaell.  Before your post, I made an exchange into Carriage Hill.  Sounds like I will have to put Calabogie on my list for our next Canada adventure.

I would appreciate receiving any information ~ what not to miss, the best retaurants to eat at and so on.

Barbara


----------



## CSB (Aug 20, 2006)

*Things to do in the Carriage Hills area*

There is a town about 1/2 hour drive from Carriage Hills. It is a nice place to visit. You can walk along Lake Simcoe and take a boat tour. Here are some activities that I copied from their web site. (http://www.orillia.com/visit.html) Casino Rama is in the area and is, as the name suggests, a gambling casino.

22 Sep - 23 Sep BOBBY VINTON, - 9:00 pm, Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca 

25 Sep - 27 Sep FOREVER PLAID, - 3:00 pm, Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca 

28 Sep  FOREIGNER, - 8:00 pm, Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca 

29 Sep - 30 Sep TERRI CLARK, - Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca (Sept. 29: 8:00 pm / Sept 30: 9:00 pm) 

30 Sep  1ST ANNUAL ORILLIA DRAGON BOAT FESTIVAL, - A fun & exciting racing event! Official opening ceremonies, 400 metre racecourse, qualifying heat, divisional semi-finals & finals, entertainment & other activities, trophies & awards at close of day, Couchiching Beach Park, proceeds to Community Foundation of Orillia & Area, 325-4903 


October

1 Oct - 7 Nov SAVING THE PLANET - A MULTI-GALLERY ART SHOW, - One hundred works of art created by artists of Simcoe County & beyond to awaken dialogue about Global Warming, Orillia & area galleries, organized by Orillia Fine Arts Association with all proceeds to Couchiching Conservancy, 325-4917 (Tour maps available at all gallery locations) 

6 Oct - 9 Oct 23RD ANNUAL IMAGES THANKSGIVING STUDIO TOUR, - A juried presentation of professional works by local artists & artisans in their studio environments, 10:00 am - 5:00 pm, Orillia & Barrie area, 325-0514 or 835-6213 (Brochure & map available at all venues, Orillia District Chamber of Commerce & various locations throughout Simcoe County) 

6 Oct - 7 Oct PETER & GORDON, - 9:00 pm, Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca 

7 Oct - 8 Oct MNJIKANING FIRST NATION ANNUAL THANKSGIVING POW WOW, - A Thanksgiving celebration in the Native tradition, featuring the finest in Native arts, crafts, foods, & contemporary Pow Wow style dancing & singing, MASK Arena, Mnjikaning/Rama First Nation, Rama Road, 325-3611, Ext. 1294 

9 Oct - 4 Dec SITTING PRETTY - THE HISTORY OF THE TOILET, - This travelling exhibit, created by Guelph Museums, explores the mighty toilet from the chamber pot to the outhouse to the toilet itself, including the evolution of toilet paper & humorous outhouse stories, Orillia Museum of Art & History, 326-2159 

11 Oct  GEORGE CANYON, - Juno Award winning Country music star, 7:00 pm, Orillia Opera House, 326-8011 or 1-888-674-5542 

13 Oct - 14 Oct CYNDI LAUPER, - 9:00 pm, Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca 

14 Oct  A TASTE OF ITALY - 5TH ANNUAL WINE & FOOD GALA, - An evening of entertainment, exceptional Italian wines & cuisine, auction, door prize, Casino Rama, Silver Nightingale Ballroom, proceeds to Soldiers' Memorial Hospital MRI project, 325-6464 

19 Oct - 20 Oct ENGELBERT HUMPERDINCK, - Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca (Oct. 19: 8:00 pm / Oct. 20: 9:00 pm) 

19 Oct - 22 Oct 16TH ANNUAL ORILLIA JAZZ FESTIVAL, - Weekend of great jazz, blues & swing at Orillia & area hotels, restaurants & lounges, 329-2333 

27 Oct  MURDER ON THE OSSAWIPPI EXPRESS DINNER, - A fun-filled evening of murder, mystery & fine dining, 7:00 pm, Ossawippi Express Dining Cars, proceeds to Orillia Soldiers' Memorial Hospital & Children's Aid Society of Simcoe County, 329-0001 

27 Oct - 28 Oct ROGER HODGSON FORMERLY OF SUPERTRAMP, - 9:00 pm, Casino Rama, Tickets at Casino Box Office (1-800-832-7529), all TicketMaster locations, & www.ticketmaster.ca 

I can't recommend restaurants because we usually cook in our unit but I do know that there is a Webbers hamburger place in Orillia that is known to have a great burger.


----------



## haycat (Aug 26, 2006)

*Thanks and keep sending me information ...*

 

Cindy, thanks for all the information.

We will be in Barrie, Canada, October 15th thru the 22nd.  Any and all information about the area is appreciated.

Has anyone who has stayed at Carriage Hills participated in the water aerobics?  We would be senior/beginners.   

Barbara


----------



## CSB (Sep 2, 2006)

I should mention that Carriage Hills is not in Barrie. It is about 20 minutes north of Barrie outside a very small town called Craighurst. Craighurst has a gas station, grocery store and some eating places. I think that there is an art gallery/store as well. I already gave you information about Orillia. I can't tell you much about Barrie. We always stop there for lunch or dinner at the fast food restaurants on the way from Toronto to Carriage Hills.


----------



## qaRuss (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi from Manitoba,
Just thought you should also be considering how much further North Manitoba is. Our Thanks giving, mid October, can see our first snow fall, especially at Riding Mountain (Elkhorn). What you will see however is magnificent migratory birding, elk, deer and if you are lucky moose. Your get here is however over 2 thousand miles. Yikes thats a long way for a week.
Also, as we are so far North, fall colors are not as spectacular. Reds tend to start to disappear about the 48th paralell and Elkhorn would be about 51.
I agree wth the other posts, Ontario is closer and more what you are looking for. 
Keep us in mind though; this is a special place and we are special peopled.
You are right on distance, my Winnipeg home is actually closer to Miami, Florida then it is to Halifax, Nova Scotia by road.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2006)

*Settlers’ Ghost Golf Club - Homestead Restaurant*

*
Settlers' Ghost Homestead Restaurant *
3421 Line 1 North, RR#1
Barrie, Ontario

Chef Mary Lou Gill  
Website and Menu

http://www.settlersghost.com/mrestaurant.htm


----------



## qa-Russ (Oct 10, 2006)

*smells like winter*

In  a prior post I suggested snow in mid October up here in Manitoba. Happened again today. Snow closed the highway through Riding Mountain this afternoon. Those that like to power snow toboggan (we call them sled-heads) is getting excited, but the huge flock of geese that have taken over the soccer pitch next to my place are showing no sign of heading south just yet. Winter is then still a few weeks away.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Carraige Hills - Settlers Ghost*

Another vote for the restaurant at Settler's Ghost.

Ate there in the summer and had one of the best roast beef dinners I have ever eaten.  It is a true hidden treasure.

Go see Cyndi or Roger Hodgsen at Rama.  They are both great and the venue is one of the best in Canada.


----------



## haycat (Oct 16, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks everyone who responded and provided me with information.  

  Unforunately, we were unable to make the trip at this time but hope to do so some day and will keep your suggestions in mind.

It's my understanding that the leaves changed early and we would have missed seeing them anyway.  Also, we were planning to spend Saturday and Saturday night in Buffalo  

Again, thanks ~ Tuggers are the best   


Barbara


----------

